# Movies you stopped watching after 10 minutes



## BT Jones (Sep 22, 2020)

Just curious to see what movies people couldn't get past the beginning of.  These don't necessarily have to be bad films, just movies that didn't feel right, you weren't in the mood for, or there was just something wrong with how it started.  It's not many for me, but of the ones I can recall (and I've sat through many that were potentially worse):

Spartan (Val Kilmer) - Just a series of rushed scenes with no connection at the start which put me right off
Tree of Life - Meandering, although I did eventually give it a chance 2nd time around
The Courier (Jeffrey Dean Morgan) - Ludicrous action scene to start the film which didn't bode well
Kingsmen 2 - Again, preposterously over-the-top action to begin the film.
Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy - Was just totally flat and colourless
The Lost City of Z - Just tonally all wrong for me
There's probably more I can't remember, and plenty more that I wished I hadn't sat through.


----------



## Vladd67 (Sep 22, 2020)

Tinker tailor did have the problem of having to compete with the original tv series. Something it failed to do.


----------



## Danny McG (Sep 22, 2020)

The Host - 2013
A bodysnatchers rip-off
Maybe 8 minutes viewing and I snatched up the remote


----------



## Venusian Broon (Sep 22, 2020)

Any of the Fast & The Furious franchaise. Never seen any of them. 

Something to do with cars. I have seen the trailers and they seem to satisfy any need to watch the films.


----------



## CupofJoe (Sep 22, 2020)

I've stopped more films than I can remember after 10 minutes if I'm watching them on Disc or from Tivo, usually at the first moment a character does something stupid because the plot demanded it...
One film I paid money to watch and wanted to walk out on after ten minutes was Terrence Malick's *The Thin Red Line*. Started boring, got muddled and pretentious. I can say this because someone [who is a huge Malick fan [why?]] bribed me to sit through it.


----------



## Astro Pen (Sep 22, 2020)

David Byrnes_ True Stories.  _One of very few movies that I have walked out of.


----------



## Ori Vandewalle (Sep 22, 2020)

Trainspotting. Something about the twitchy, shaky camera made me physically ill and I gave up real quick.


----------



## Narkalui (Sep 23, 2020)

Guy Ritchie's King Arthur. Absolutely awful


----------



## AlexH (Sep 25, 2020)

I always stick with films till the end, which has ended up unexpectedly rewarding sometimes.

Though after a few minutes, I did speed up *Quixotic/Honor de Cavelleria *by 2x (then 3x, then 4x), and speeding it up was the right choice. Here's a review opening from IMDb: "Although "only" around 1 hour and 47 minutes in duration, the pace of this film is so slow that, if you survive watching the whole thing, it feels as though you have sat through Gone With The Wind twice over." It was basically two guys walking around a field, with 90% of the minimal dialogue consisting of one of the character's names.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 25, 2020)

Almost everything done by Netflix. Honestly, I think there have been only 2 or 3 Netflix films I've finished.


----------



## radcasby (Sep 29, 2020)

Got lots, and I forgot them all. That easy.


----------



## Rodders (Sep 29, 2020)

The only one I can think of is The Wandering Earth. I was quite excited to watch this, initially as I do like to come across foreign language Sci fi movies and have really enjoyed many of the ones that I have seen. This would’ve been my first Chinese language movies and the fact that I’d read a lot of really positive things about the writer, Cixin Liu.

I gave it a solid go and must have watched about 30 minutes of it, I had to stop. it was ridiculous in its execution and I felt it was trying too hard to be like an US blockbuster movie. I haven’t tried again. Shame as I had high hopes for this.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 29, 2020)

Rodders said:


> The only one I can think of is The Wandering Earth. I was quite excited to watch this, initially as I do like to come across foreign language Sci fi movies and have really enjoyed many of the ones that I have seen. This would’ve been my first Chinese language movies and the fact that I’d read a lot of really positive things about the writer, Cixin Liu.
> 
> I gave it a solid go and must have watched about 30 minutes of it, I had to stop. it was ridiculous in its execution and I felt it was trying too hard to be like an US blockbuster movie. I haven’t tried again. Shame as I had high hopes for this.


I've been eyeing this one off and on. Maybe I'll not bother after all.


----------



## Rodders (Sep 29, 2020)

It tried, it really did but ultimately the director thought that more action meant a better story and it ended up just being silly.


----------



## JJewel (Sep 29, 2020)

Titanic, a movie that was about love rather than a ship sinking, maybe it should have been called love in a sinking ship?


----------



## Rodders (Sep 29, 2020)

I have still to see Titanic. Especially the ending, which looks really well done.

On a side note, my best friend at the time took his GF to see this at the Cinema and went for a drink after. He had a pint, she had a Gin and Tonic. When the barman asked if she wanted ice, she burst out crying. 

I want to add 300 to the list. I know it's highly regarded, but i turned it off after "This is Sparta".


----------



## AstroZon (Sep 29, 2020)

Rocky Horror Picture Show - a friend of mine and I went to see it back when it was the hot midnight movie.  I think we made it though about 20 minutes when we left.  I've seen bits of it since and still don't like it.  

Chicago - Highly recommended by my sister-in-law.  I lasted about 20 minutes.


----------



## JJewel (Sep 29, 2020)

Rodders said:


> I have still to see Titanic. Especially the ending, which looks really well done.
> 
> On a side note, my best friend at the time took his GF to see this at the Cinema and went for a drink after. He had a pint, she had a Gin and Tonic. When the barman asked if she wanted ice, she burst out crying.
> 
> I want to add 300 to the list. I know it's highly regarded, but i turned it off after "This is Sparta".


That sounds just like my wife, she sniffles through it even though she has seen it so many times. 

On the other hand I really enjoyed the 300.


----------



## JJewel (Sep 29, 2020)

AstroZon said:


> Rocky Horror Picture Show - a friend of mine and I went to see it back when it was the hot midnight movie.  I think we made it though about 20 minutes when we left.  I've seen bits of it since and still don't like it.
> 
> Chicago - Highly recommended by my sister-in-law.  I lasted about 20 minutes.


Rocky Horror is another movie I have seen so many times, even seen the stage production a few times, love it, just goes to show, each to their own.


----------



## AlexH (Sep 29, 2020)

Vince W said:


> I've been eyeing this one off and on. Maybe I'll not bother after all.


The Wandering Earth had it's moments but was pretty poor overall. I thought it was worthwhile just to see what kind of films China might produce when everything comes together well. For an idea of that though, you could probably just watch the trailer.


----------



## MikeAnderson (Sep 29, 2020)

CupofJoe said:


> I've stopped more films than I can remember after 10 minutes if I'm watching them on Disc or from Tivo, usually at the first moment a character does something stupid because the plot demanded it...
> One film I paid money to watch and wanted to walk out on after ten minutes was Terrence Malick's *The Thin Red Line*. Started boring, got muddled and pretentious. I can say this because someone [who is a huge Malick fan [why?]] bribed me to sit through it.


Didn't help the vastly superior *Saving Private Ryan*  came out that same year, too. Malick has always been a grossly overrated director.


----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 29, 2020)

Napoleon Dynamite
 Utter £#@&+


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 29, 2020)

AE35Unit said:


> Napoleon Dynamite
> Utter £#@&+


I disagree. I thoroughly enjoyed it. It is excruciating humour at times, but I found it an excellent and very stylish piece of comedy overall. Plus it has one of the all- time great surprise endings. My son had to leave halfway through.


----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 29, 2020)

hitmouse said:


> I disagree. I thoroughly enjoyed it. It is excruciating humour at times, but I found it an excellent and very stylish piece of comedy overall. Plus it has one of the all- time great surprise endings. My son had to leave halfway through.


We both found his character incredibly annoying. Didn't see the humour in it. Same with The Office and Big Bang Theory (although that show has another reason for getting turned off)


----------



## Vince W (Sep 29, 2020)

AlexH said:


> The Wandering Earth had it's moments but was pretty poor overall. I thought it was worthwhile just to see what kind of films China might produce when everything comes together well. For an idea of that though, you could probably just watch the trailer.


Cheers.


----------



## AlexH (Sep 29, 2020)

AE35Unit said:


> We both found his character incredibly annoying. Didn't see the humour in it. Same with The Office and Big Bang Theory (although that show has another reason for getting turned off)


I felt the same about Napoleon Dynamite. I only watched it because I liked this song:


----------



## Dave (Sep 29, 2020)

Wow! I actually like some of these films; quite a lot. _Napoleon Dynamite_ is a film great (I like that "excruciating humour". I expect you don't like _Gregory's Girl_ either then?) _Rocky Horror Show_ I did find was a bit odd when I first saw it (always paired with _Wizards_ at the cinema for some strange reason) but it has grown on me over the years. It's a great spoof, and the soundtrack is great. I also have really enjoyed some recent Netflix films. They are a bit hit and miss, but that's because they take some chances. If everything was what Hollywood studio accountants signed off then films would all be dire. Mind you, I agree with the other suggestions.


----------



## AE35Unit (Sep 30, 2020)

Dave said:


> Wow! I actually like some of these films; quite a lot. _Napoleon Dynamite_ is a film great (I like that "excruciating humour". I expect you don't like _Gregory's Girl_ either then?) _Rocky Horror Show_ I did find was a bit odd when I first saw it (always paired with _Wizards_ at the cinema for some strange reason) but it has grown on me over the years. It's a great spoof, and the soundtrack is great. I also have really enjoyed some recent Netflix films. They are a bit hit and miss, but that's because they take some chances. If everything was what Hollywood studio accountants signed off then films would all be dire. Mind you, I agree with the other suggestions.


Not sure I've seen Gregory's Girl, I think that's an older film? Probably not as bad as Napoleon Dynamite. He's a character you just want to slap. You're supposed to like the protagonist of a film


----------



## CupofJoe (Sep 30, 2020)

I loved *Gregory's Girl* when I saw it at the time. Not so much now... I don't think it has dated well.
Not SFF but *Rita, Sue and Bob Too*. Probably the direst, but not actually a bad film of the 80s. It took me 4-5 attempts [and a college essay question] to get through it...


----------



## Rodders (Sep 30, 2020)

I must confess that I thought Withnail and I was boring and turned it off after maybe half an hour. 

Maybe I was too young to appreciate the humour at the time.


----------



## Narkalui (Sep 30, 2020)

Withnail is up there with Big Lebowski as one of the greatest comedies of all time as far I'm concerned


----------



## Vince W (Sep 30, 2020)

Narkalui said:


> Withnail is up there with Big Lebowski as one of the greatest comedies of all time as far I'm concerned


Yeah, I can remember going to a second run cinema any time Withnail and I was on while I was at uni. We'd all then head to the pub, order a few bottles of wine and try to re-enact the film. I have it on blu-ray, but I don't try to keep up any more. *sigh*


----------



## Narkalui (Sep 30, 2020)

But if you try to play the drinking game: don't drink the lighter fluid!


----------



## MikeAnderson (Sep 30, 2020)

AE35Unit said:


> Napoleon Dynamite
> Utter £#@&+


Irritating characters, awkward storytelling and humor. The ending was a curveball, but a nice radio in a burning dump truck doesn't help.


----------



## Dave (Sep 30, 2020)

I guess it's a case of different strokes for different folks.



Narkalui said:


> Withnail is up there with Big Lebowski as one of the greatest comedies of all time as far I'm concerned



I watched _Withnail and I_ at the cinema on first release. I didn't rate it at all. Now it has a cult following, but so do _Napoleon Dynamite_ and _Rocky Horror Picture Show. _

Very strangely, I only saw _The Big Lebowski_ a few days ago for the first time. It is funny, but is it really "the greatest comedy of all time"?

I think we'll just have to agree to disagree on some of these.

BTW I watched _The Big Lebowski_ on Netflix, though to be fair, they didn't make it.


----------



## Ray Zdybrow (Oct 1, 2020)

There must be many but a couple stand out - Johnny Mnemonic, love the William Gibson story, but Keanu Reeves was irritating as hell. Shopping - a film ostensibly about ram-raiding, but the British characters stood around posing and saying cool American things instead of being, well, British criminals


----------



## BT Jones (Oct 1, 2020)

Danny McG said:


> The Host - 2013
> A bodysnatchers rip-off
> Maybe 8 minutes viewing and I snatched up the remote



Sadly, I seem to recall sitting through the whole movie.  Probably something to do with an as-then fourteen year old step-daughter!!



Dave said:


> Very strangely, I only saw _The Big Lebowski_ a few days ago for the first time. It is funny, but is it really "the greatest comedy of all time"?



A work colleague of mine was talking about this just the other day.  Haven't seen it myself.  Was never much one for comedies.  Maybe I should give it a go.


----------



## Ray Zdybrow (Oct 1, 2020)

Have to get this off my chest - the worst film I’ve ever sat through at the pictures was the Oscar-nominated “Damage” (Dir. Louis Malle) - a neurotically reserved Englishman (Jeremy Irons) gets melted by a Frenchwoman (Juliette Binoche) - Irons doesn’t DO melting, the film was excruciating, when I had to go out for a smoke even the (Rio) cinema usher rolled his eyes at me. I’ve rarely been to the pictures since then, almost 30 years ago, I used to go twice a week


----------



## Narkalui (Oct 1, 2020)

Dave said:


> Very strangely, I only saw _The Big Lebowski_ a few days ago for the first time. It is funny, but is it really "the greatest comedy of all time?


----------



## dask (Oct 1, 2020)

*Shampoo*.


----------



## AE35Unit (Oct 1, 2020)

Another vote for Rocky Horror. Cannot stand any part of it


----------



## Dave (Oct 1, 2020)

Actually, I really did stop watching_ Shampoo_ on TV after 10 minutes. I couldn't take any more.

However, I maintain that, at least, some of these films are not that bad and it is a matter of taste. _Johnny Mnemonic_ and _The Fast and Furious_ are poor films, I agree. I don't think I've seen _The Hos_t or _Damage_ or _Shopping_. I can count myself lucky, I guess.

A film that you walk out of the cinema just 10 minutes after paying good money for a seat, that has to be a particularly bad film.


----------



## JJewel (Oct 1, 2020)

I made the mistake of starting to watch a Chinese production of a TV series about Bruce Lee, it is weird beyond weird and the key point seems to be that Chinese King Fu is better than Japanese Kung Fu. I should have given up after 10 minutes but endured much of the series.


----------



## KGeo777 (Oct 1, 2020)

I hate shutting off a movie--I think the last time I did that was some 1970s tv movie with Peter Graves. It looked kind of dull.
Coincidentally, the only other time I recall having shut a movie off was a 1960s foreign film with his Airplane! co-star Robert Stack-it had no English subtitles.
I find that I have little desire to watch movies after 2010 so technically you could say I shut off the decade after a few years.


----------



## Randy M. (Oct 2, 2020)

_Saturday, the 14th_ -- tepid parody of horror movies. Starred Richard Benjamin and his wife Paula Prentiss, two fairly good actors. Only thing remotely funny was changing TV channels and all channels showing _Twilight Zone_ episodes. 

Started watching _Kingsmen 2_ on TV but I had other things to do and don't intend to go back for more.

Randy M.


----------



## Joshua Jones (Oct 2, 2020)

Sooooo many of the movies marketed toward my kids. For me, there are two tiers... the ones that I'll let my kids watch but work on a novel or cleaning or something while they do (like Smallfoot), and ones that a couple minutes in are things I don't want my kids exposed to so I change it to Kim Possible. There was one anime show my kids really wanted to watch because of the cute cat. Within 2 minutes the middle school aged protagonist girl had mentioned the love interest's "sexy voice" twice (which did not appear on the IMDB parental guide!), and my mind went to my 5 year old in her private school repeating this... and to Kim Possible it went!


----------



## AE35Unit (Oct 2, 2020)

Randy M. said:


> Started watching _Kingsmen 2_ on TV but I had other things to do and don't intend to go back for more.
> 
> Randy M.


We watched the first  Kingsmen, or tried to. Not my thing at all


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 2, 2020)

AE35Unit said:


> We watched the first  Kingsmen, or tried to. Not my thing at all


I really enjoyed the first Kingsman. Apparently it was the most popular movie in S Korea the year it was released


----------



## BT Jones (Oct 4, 2020)

I can now add *Bad Boys For Life *to the list.  An opening scene that was just a wet fish with some limp jokes, then the most expositional bad guy dialogue you'd ever wish to see.  Will Smith was fine but Martin Lawrence looked like he'd forgotten how to act.
Fortunately, we switch to the thoroughly excellent *The Gentlemen* instead.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 4, 2020)

*Just Imagine *1930   A science fiction musical comedy . Set in the far of future of 1980. a man from 1930 is revived and show the wonder of this future world. Bad? I sat there for  30 minutes stunned , paralyzed  and unable to change the channel.  Fortunately , I was saved by  commercial interruption .


----------



## Narkalui (Oct 18, 2020)

Just remembered this one: Divergent. Opening five minutes was just a great big info dump. Lazy writing


----------



## BT Jones (Oct 21, 2020)

Narkalui said:


> Just remembered this one: Divergent. Opening five minutes was just a great big info dump. Lazy writing


It was, but I don't necessarily mind those kind of dumps personally.  Without them, it feels forced trying to have characters slowly describe elements of the world they live in, particularly the factions in Divergent.


----------



## Narkalui (Oct 21, 2020)

Maybe you're right. When it comes to those YA Sci Fi movies I much preferred Maze Runner... Well, the first one...


----------



## BT Jones (Oct 21, 2020)

Narkalui said:


> Maybe you're right. When it comes to those YA Sci Fi movies I much preferred Maze Runner... Well, the first one...


Funny you mention it.  We just watched MR last weekend with our 11 year old son who has been desperate to watch it.  I've seen it before but I was impressed again.  Edgy, suspenseful...


----------



## TomMazanec (Oct 21, 2020)

I once left in the middle of an SF film that was totally boring and stupid. So bad I don’t remember the name. It had such things as a character sipping mint juleps on a lawn chair while a battle raged around him.
A year or two later the little cinema in my town that showed old movies showed it and I went to see it. Walked out after ten minutes.
A few years later I was borrowing cassette SF movies from a video rental and borrowed it, cursed myself for eating the money* again.*
And I *still* can’t recall the name!


----------



## Toby Frost (Oct 21, 2020)

The only film that springs to mind is a horror film called _Wrong Turn 2_, which a friend had been told was something of a rough diamond. We got about 10 minutes in when my friend said, "This is just _bad_, isn't it?" and so we switched it off.

_300 _was rubbish, and I would have walked out if I hadn't gone to see it with friends.


----------



## Jeffbert (Oct 21, 2020)

Very few that I started but never finished. Those, I cannot recall.  May be a few I wished I had never started. My brother brought a Harry Potter movie once, I was just not in to it.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 26, 2020)

Narkalui said:


> Maybe you're right. When it comes to those YA Sci Fi movies I much preferred Maze Runner... Well, the first one...



I skipped Divergent completely .


----------



## Don (Oct 28, 2020)

Within mere moments _Screamers: The Hunting_ moved me to eject it from the DVD player and immediately dispose of it in the alley garbage can before it contaminated any one else. Others had warned me, and they were right.


----------



## BT Jones (Oct 29, 2020)

Very nearly stopped watching Blackhat after 10/15 minutes.  Persisted and was quietly impressed by the end for its odd style, despite its unevenness.


----------



## The Scribbling Man (Dec 26, 2020)

It's very rare I stop watching a movie, and I'm not sure I've ever stopped after ten minutes _by choice. _Best example I can think of is the bizarrely named "Bram Stoker's Dracula", which is anything but. As a fan of the book I was appalled on every level, and found I had to ditch it about half an hour in (maybe less than that).


----------



## Rodders (Dec 27, 2020)

Holmes and Watson.

My god, what I saw was pathetic. It offends my that my Netflix account has this in my queue. Is there any way to delete it?


----------



## Vince W (Dec 27, 2020)

Rodders said:


> Holmes and Watson.
> 
> My god, what I saw was pathetic. It offends my that my Netflix account has this in my queue. Is there any way to delete it?


I saw this was added to Netflix. There is no way I'm going to touch this. Frankly, when Netflix adds rubbish like this I give serious consideration to cancelling my account and going with something else.


----------



## Karn's Return (Dec 27, 2020)

Does my own personal life count?


----------



## paranoid marvin (Dec 27, 2020)

I stopped watching Bladerunner 2049 after about 20 minutes, just couldn't get in to it. Then someone told me to go back and persevere  because it was a great movie. I did and stuck with it, and second time round I discovered actually it was a decent film after all.


----------



## Rodders (Dec 27, 2020)

I'm glad you stuck with it. I loved BR2049, but i found it really harsh and difficult to watch. It's a beautiful, but dark movie. I need to rewatch it soon.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 27, 2020)

Rodders said:


> Holmes and Watson.
> 
> My god, what I saw was pathetic. It offends my that my Netflix account has this in my queue. Is there any way to delete it?



Yes, as a comedy it stunk. It should not have been a comedy at all. 

What would have better is,  had Will Ferrel and John Reilly  played their respective roles in seriously .  Both of them them could have easily  pulled it off.  It was a missed opportunity for both.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 27, 2020)

Rodders said:


> I'm glad you stuck with it. I loved BR2049, but i found it really harsh and difficult to watch. It's a beautiful, but dark movie. I need to rewatch it soon.



It's a very hard movie to watch.  But it's well done and well acted.


----------



## biodroid (Dec 27, 2020)

Tenet, brilliant, although it needs a rewatch for more to make sense it was very well done, not sure why it got criticized so much, it's a typical Christopher Nolan movie, you know what you gonna get, better than Dunkirk and almost as good as Inception.


----------



## Paul_C (Dec 27, 2020)

Batman Begins - the bit where he's been in the middle of nowhere for ages, gets chased down a hill (I may have missed out a few bits here) and emerges to find Albert waiting for him with a plane. I was so annoyed I turned it off and refused to watch any more. 

The Force Awakens - I turned it off just after Solo and Chewbacca appeared because I was tired and it was late, never bothered to watch the rest because it was terrible.


----------



## alexvss (Dec 27, 2020)

Netflix's *Open House*. It's an awful Horror movie that begins with the protagonist gasping, only to reveal that he's jogging. If the movie fools you like that at the very beggining, it will be terrible. Period.


----------



## biodroid (Dec 29, 2020)

biodroid said:


> Tenet, brilliant, although it needs a rewatch for more to make sense it was very well done, not sure why it got criticized so much, it's a typical Christopher Nolan movie, you know what you gonna get, better than Dunkirk and almost as good as Inception.


Hi mods please delete this post above, I added it to the wrong thread, thx.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 1, 2021)

Paul_C said:


> Batman Begins - the bit where he's been in the middle of nowhere for ages, gets chased down a hill (I may have missed out a few bits here) and emerges to find Albert waiting for him with a plane. I was so annoyed I turned it off and refused to watch any more.
> 
> The Force Awakens - I turned it off just after Solo and Chewbacca appeared because I was tired and it was late, never bothered to watch the rest because it was terrible.



The Abrams films are still  way better than the prequels.


----------



## The Scribbling Man (Jan 1, 2021)

^^ I'd agree on Force Awakens. Not sure on Rise of Skywalker. It's bad in its own special way.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 1, 2021)

The Scribbling Man said:


> ^^ I'd agree on Force Awakens. Not sure on Rise of Skywalker. It's bad in its own special way.



I actually liked the Abrams  films and their take on the Star Wars Universe.


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 1, 2021)

Paul_C said:


> Batman Begins - the bit where he's been in the middle of nowhere for ages, gets chased down a hill (I may have missed out a few bits here) and emerges to find Albert waiting for him with a plane. I was so annoyed I turned it off and refused to watch any more.
> 
> The Force Awakens - I turned it off just after Solo and Chewbacca appeared because I was tired and it was late, never bothered to watch the rest because it was terrible.


How do you know the rest is terrible if you did not bother to watch it?


----------



## Paul_C (Jan 1, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> How do you know the rest is terrible if you did not bother to watch it?



What I'd watched up to that point was terrible, I didn't expect it to improve.


----------



## jd73 (Jan 1, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> The Abrams films are still  way better than the prequels.



They are, but it's a low bar still. It kills me that the franchise felt it had to try soooo hard. The Mandalorian proved that their problems could have been over in two words: supporting characters.

Though they'd probably have spaffed that up too, giving us Ree Yees as an irritating cockney thug or, I dunno, some Sy Snootles erotica.

Hmm...


----------



## Guttersnipe (Jan 19, 2021)

Welcome to Marwen. I knew critics and audiences alike didn't like it, but I liked the documentary off which it was based (Marwencol). I didn't exactly stop watching, but I did space out, and later, fell asleep.


----------



## Stenevor (Jan 20, 2021)

Ready Player One. Being the perfect age to get every reference I found the book was nothing special but a nice quick nostalgia trip. As soon as the CGI VR stuff started in the film I just couldn't bear it, "you're too old to waste time on this rubbish now" I told myself. I ended up watching 3 Billboards Outside Ebbing Missouri instead, a great decision.


----------



## Ellizze (Jan 22, 2021)

I was recommended _Fracture(_2007) starring Anthony Hopkins and Ryan Gosling. Maybe the movie was great afterward, but I was happy to quit.


----------



## Grognardsw (Jan 25, 2021)

Llamageddon, on Amazon Prime. The trailer was hilarious in its premise and low budget approach, so the whole family gave it a try.  Amateur as expected, but couldn’t get beyond 15 minutes. Amazon has a large selection of schlock SF, horror and fantasy movies. I often watch the trailers if available, but rarely the actual movie.


----------



## AlekseiVashchenko (Jan 25, 2021)

The new wonder woman movie.


----------



## Pyan (Jan 25, 2021)

_Buffy the Vampire Slayer_ (1992)

Tried to watch it after about 4 seasons of the TV series, just couldn't adjust to the casting being different.


----------



## CupofJoe (Jan 25, 2021)

pyan said:


> _Buffy the Vampire Slayer_ (1992)
> Tried to watch it after about 4 seasons of the TV series, just couldn't adjust to the casting being different.


I love the film BtVS. But you are right, it isn't the TV show...
What I can barely get my head around is that after seeing the hot mess that was the film Joss went away and reimagined the whole thing.


----------



## Toby Frost (Jan 25, 2021)

It seems that I've given up on _Inception_. I got 20 minutes into it and just tired of the clever-clever "Whose dream is this?" stuff.

I actually think that _Bram Stoker's Dracula_ is a good film, after years of dismissing it as comical kitsch (it still is very kitsch). It's got a weird, feverish quality that I quite like, even though the story is pretty different to the original.


----------



## DaleyPaley (Jan 30, 2021)

My wife loves musicals and Jane Austin and I love horror, so two movies leaped out as being something we could watch together: "Pride and Prejudice and Zombies" and "Anna and the Apocalypse." Sadly, we never made it past 10 minutes of either movie. Utterly terrible and cringeworthy. Also, my favourite movie is "The Thing (1982)" so I was super excited to watch "Harbinger Down." Again, couldn't watch for more than a few minutes. Completely awful.


----------



## Rodders (Jan 30, 2021)

What's Harbinger Down?


----------



## Vladd67 (Jan 30, 2021)

Inanimate (2015) - IMDb
					

Inanimate: Directed by Alec Gillis. With Lance Henriksen, Camille Balsamo, Matt Winston, Reid Collums. While studying the effects of global warming on a pod of whales, grad students on a crabbing vessel and its crew uncover frozen Soviet space shuttle and unintentionally release a monstrous...




					www.imdb.com


----------



## paranoid marvin (Jan 30, 2021)

I think I got about 10 minutes into the 2018 The Predator movie before turning off. Terrible in all ways. Sometimes you can just tell that a movie is not for you. Thankfully (unless you're in the cinema) it's easy enough to turn off and put something better on instead.


----------



## Dave Vicks (Jan 30, 2021)

Two movies I didn't like where Excalibur and Urban Cowboy. Maybe I need to rewatch them.


----------



## Rodders (Feb 7, 2021)

Somebody mentioned The Walking Deceased earlier in this thread. I should've listened. I tried watching it last night, (against my better judgement). My god, it it truly awful.


----------

